

Alibaba.com CEO And COO Resign Because Of Vendor Fraud - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/21/alibaba/

======
ShabbyDoo
This reminds me of the recent allegations that Groupon sales reps were
coaching businesses on how to mislead Groupon customers by artificially
inflating the "retail" price of the products/services pitched via Groupon.
Certainly much less worrisome than allowing outright fraud, but similar
salesforce incentives were likely the root cause.

------
th0ma5
Reminds me of the recent BBC show on China in Africa. I stated that just now
and wanted to ask something along the lines of what kinds of morals seem
inherited in American capitalism vs. China's designed capitalism, but then I
remembered the whole of the financial crisis.

